# jammed bostitch brad nailer



## oh'mike

Post the model number----Usually there are Allen set screws that hold the nose cover on.

Remove those and you can see the driver---push it up and work out the jammed nail.

If you get a new gun --get one with a latch opening nose.---I don't like the Bostich brad guns

Jamming a brad happens to often to need tools to free it up.---Mike---


----------



## firehawkmph

Phil,
The guns are pretty simple. Usually some allenheads holding the head together. Inside you'll find a piston with the driver bar attached to it. Try taking it apart and just set the parts on a clean cloth or workbench in the order you took them apart. You should be able to retract the piston/driver assy out. Once this is out, you broken brad should come out also. Clean everything up, check o rings to see if they need to be replaced. Check the end of the driver to see if it looks like its chipped. Sometimes a small piece will break off the end. You can buy rebuild kits which usually include the driver, o rings, and any gaskets needed. Just check the price first. I have bought porter cable brad guns that were reconditioned and looked and shot like new for $39 on sale.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## philS

Ugh, meant to include model no. and forgot. It's an 1855. Yup, I removed the allen wrench screws that hold the nose cover on but that didn;t seem to losen anything up,either the driver pin or the fastener. ??


----------



## philS

Progress. After a g&t with dinner I got up the nerve to pull hard on the nose cover. Popped right off. I think now I see what to take apart. Thanks! The replies did help.


----------



## edrudge

*Check the gauge of nails first.*

I spent 2 hours jamming and unjamming my Bostitch 1850bn brad nailer before I realized I had wrong gauge (16) nails in it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

yah.. 2 hrs of that and you may have permently damaged the gun.

as for unjamming the gun, disconnect the air. take out the rack of nails. sometimes its a combo of using a small nail set and pliers to push the drive pin back and pull the jammed nail out. but heres the question DID YOU OIL THE GUN before using it


----------



## edrudge

Thanks woodworkbykirk,
Bought this nailer less than a year ago and hadn't used the brad nailer but once to try it out. I was using the the bigger gun of the 3 gun set before project. I doubt I had oiled it before. It is now. after each jam I would take the 3 screws off of the driver guide and just pull out the offending nail. The 2 hours was not a constant use of jamming. I spent time trying to assess the situation including a good magnifying glass. Anyway, after putting in proper gauge brads, it is working perfectly. Lucky I guess. Thanks for the safety tips, which i did always disconnect the airline.


----------

